# Fake Somatrope HGH



## Grozny (Apr 21, 2011)

Its a story from 2009, but if you google: Somatrope 15 iu You'll see how many webstores are offering. I also got pics from Bulgaria (attached) that show them.

http://www.zoll.de/f0_veroeffentlichungen/e0_sonstiges/v0_2009/z31_pm_somatropin/index.html

Customs Investigation warns against counterfeit medicines "SOMATROPE"

Ensured over 800 ampoules alleged somatropin, which was probably intended to be misused for use in the bodybuilder scene;
Untoward has shown real futility and opinions beyond the undesirable and dangerous effects opposite

A total of over 800 counterfeit drug ampoules (so-called dual-chamber cartridges) with the alleged drug "Somatropin 15 IU (5 mg) were able to ensure Nuremberg customs investigators in recent investigation. Findings have shown that the forgeries of the German bodybuilder scene may have been determined.

Like a the Institute of Forensic Medicine, University of Erlangen-Nuremberg report commissioned now shown, these were among the seized "drugs" from China to dangerous counterfeit.

Could be shown instead of the expected growth hormone actually "somatropin," of which not the slightest traces which contained among other substances, in particular the counterfeit drug cortisone.
Cortisone can often lead to muscle atrophy as a side effect (muscle) and also have osteoporosis and weight gain with truncal obesity result.It is precisely this possible hazardous effects of the counterfeit medicine "SOMATROPE" should - and illegally diverted frequently used in the bodybuilding scene - not exactly desirable.

About fundamentally dangerous and illegal use of drugs of the "black market" is therefore also particularly against possible falsification of the above-described product "SOMATROPE" warned.

Evidence that conventional distribution channels (pharmacies, hospitals) involved the prescription drug by these forgeries could be here are not available.

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION

Somatropin-containing medicinal products are marketed under different names by selling well-known pharmaceutical company as a growth hormone drug. This is usually prescribed for medically required because of the increase in muscle mass, the reduction of fatty deposits and the increase in bone density.
A sales unit (two-chamber cartridge) with five milligrams of active ingredient somatropin in legal costs on sale, around 300 euros.


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up bro.


----------



## SRX (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks, good info to know


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 21, 2011)

100% fake HGH and also anavar bottle and other gear in same bottle..


----------



## dino23 (May 15, 2011)

I am in thailand and just bought somatrope I thought i had looked into it and also thought the place/guy i got it from was legit. But im starting to freak out i just after finding another post on a different forum  saying that someone had 2 boxes with the same serial number checked mine and sure enough they are the same number! Does anyone know any info on meditech somatrope or how to test it here in thailand?


----------



## justnormal (Nov 20, 2011)

*Fake or real Somatrope from Meditech??*



dino23 said:


> I am in thailand and just bought somatrope I thought i had looked into it and also thought the place/guy i got it from was legit. But im starting to freak out i just after finding another post on a different forum  saying that someone had 2 boxes with the same serial number checked mine and sure enough they are the same number! Does anyone know any info on meditech somatrope or how to test it here in thailand?




Did you had any problems or sidekicks from it?
I recently bought a yellow box with golden text "SOMATROPE".. Did you ever find out if it was fake or real stuff?
What was the serial numbers??

Thanks for letting me know!!


----------

